# Health Insurance Question



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

this is probably not the best place to post this question, maybe Ask a lawyer would be, BUT i was wondering if anyone knew about the health insurance laws.

Is it legal for a company to start taking out money for your health insurance, 2 months before you are actually insured?

I ask this because i recently saw that my company started deducting money for health insurance off my last check. When i got hired i heard that i would receive health insurance 3 months after being hired starting the 1st of the month after i was hired. So being hired on June 19, my start date was July 1, meaning i would not receive insurance until Oct 1. 

I was just wondering should this be deducted from the check this early? because if im paying, then i would like to be covered.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Many companies do this. That way, you don't get hired, then go for brain surgery the next day. I am not sure what the length of time they are allowed to deduct before the benefits kick in, but it is completely legal and commonplace.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

It's completely legal. In fact, most employees of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts for example have health insurance deductions a month or more before they are actually covered. This is done so that if/when you leave state employment, you continue to be covered for health insurance for the next month in an effort to keep you insured until you find other work and insurance coverage. Hope that helps...


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

thank you for the replies, luckily the doctor i needed services from is going to wait until my insurance kicks in, and then bill them.


----------

